# Not so good morning



## RJRMINIS (Jun 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Last night the little guy was doing great, was nursing and fine. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]This morning he is dead. I have no idea why. After all that I lost him anyway. :no: I am just in tears this morning.[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh Michele I am so sorry! My heart is broken for you




: you tried so hard...


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2007)

MIchele, I am so sorry to hear this. I know how hard you tried and wanted him. Do you check for RH in foals when they are born? (((hugs))) to you. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 5, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]oh no :no: , i am so sorry, i can't imagine how you feel, having him alive after all you went through and to find him passed. again Michele i am so sorry this has happened. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Michele :no:

I am just reading about his birth and passing this morning...so sad.

He was just a little sweetie



:

Thanks for posting the placenta. Fawn had a still birth in Dec 05 The placenta had the same look? I always thought it was due to the fact that is was cold outside (it was 27 degrees that morn)

I wonder if it was detached during the later part of pregnancy....(like "placenta previa" )?? which caused that part of the placenta to die? I sure wish I had taken a picture of Fawns ... it looked just the same.

Such a heart wrenching morning for you....so sorry. Hugs to you & Jenny.


----------



## minimule (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh NO! I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Aw Michele... :no: How sad. I didn't get a chance to get on last night, so I had to go back and read about the little guy and his tough birth this morning. After all that last night and then to find him this morning... That is too sad. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]My heart hurts for you. You did all you could for him, I'm sure you know that. (((((((HUGS)))))))[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Please keep us posted on anything you find out about what actually happened to him. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## anoki (Jun 5, 2007)

:no: awwww...I am soooo sorry to read this.....





~kathryn


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

: I am so sorry to hear your sad sad news, I hope mamma is doing well, as I hope you are as well Michele



:


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 5, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost the baby. It looks to me like the mare had partial Placenta Abruptions. It causes premature seperation of the placenta from the Uteran wall. It makes the Placenta stop administering the same amount of nutrition. This would also attribute to the small stature of the lil guy. I am so sorry


----------



## Chico (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your sadness.



I send you my thoughts.

chico


----------



## Marnie (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost the baby, poor Jenny, I hope she doesnt' mourn to much, that always makes it harder. It must have been a terrible shock to find him like that when he was so good last night, I'm really sorry for you and your whole family.


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 6, 2007)

Michele,

I am so sorry. It is just devastating to lose these little ones.

Hugs for you and the precious Momma, I always feel so bad for them when they lose their babies.


----------



## Bassett (Jun 6, 2007)

Michele, I am so sorry. I didn't see this until you told me you had a bad day too. You really did. Bless your heart.



: You have had too many problems. I really. really hope things turn around for you. You don't need any more bad things to happen. Hope Jenny is okay. Poor girl. :no:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 8, 2007)

so very sorry about your little man... hope mama is ok!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 15, 2007)

Michele, Still thinking of you and the momma, I hope she is doing well after the loss of her baby.



:


----------

